# 2008 Specialized Roubaix SL S-Works



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello all.

I am having a 2008 Specialized Roubaix SL S-Works built this week with all Ultegra SL components even the wheels. Saddle will be the Toupe,Spec Full Carbon Seat post as well as there Full Carbon Handlebar. It comes with there compact crank which is carbon as well. It's the blue frame, feel free to add pic's of yours as well.

I cannot wait for it to be done, calling the shop every day should be in shortly. 
Any one else have one and willing to share there story info to me. I just sold my 2006 Cannondale Synapse 3 to make room for this bike. 

Thanks Marc


----------



## gonetothehills (Apr 27, 2007)

Mine's getting built now too - '08 S-Works frame, forks, post module, with my existing Ksyrium wheels, FSA carbon cranks, Kurve brakes, Deda bars / stems and Dura Ace group. Can't wait! I've ordered a 90mm Deda stem (shorter than I'm using at the moment, as I've gone up a frame size from my Litespeed) and also some 25mm Conti tyres - to be a bit more "roubaix". Have you got yours yet?


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Yes, Mine is complete. I've made it all Ultegra SL even the wheels. The FD is Dura-ace but every thing else is SL. I have Conti Gatorskins on now 700x23. S works Carbon Aero Bars and S works Stem I think it's a 90. I have the toupe gel saddle (143) trying to still get used to it, I have a Fizik Aliante on my Caad 7.
I might change the tires not sure yet, I might try the Sworks Mondo pro tires with latex tubes. But the ride is real nice and smooth. I will post a picture soon. Post a pic of yours too. I have the saddle and tape in Black instead of the white, I figured the black would be more realistic, White would look sharper I think but I went with the black..


----------



## CarlB (Aug 26, 2008)

marckap said:


> I have the toupe gel saddle (143) trying to still get used to it


I have that exact saddle my 2009 Roubaix Pro and I agree it is not giving me a warm feeling going "ooohhhhhhh". They measured me and 143 is the right side. I weigh 170.

I guess after sitting on it for a few minutes I stop noticing it. I spent over an hour on it and I didn't feel bad or sore, so I guess it's fine. Just wish it sucked me in.

Seems expensive at a retail price of $160.


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

With Saddles you really have to try them out people telling you to try them becuase they like them doesn't always work you really have to try it yourself. I was used to my Fizik, I hope to get used to the Toupe, both saddles are entirely different. Good luck, I Live in Ct the weather is beginning to get nice, so I should be riding more and more... Good luck


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is the completed picture of mine


----------



## gporras (Jul 27, 2009)

*Update*

Hi.

Can you give me an update about this bike? I bought S-Works Roubaix SL frameset today and am planning to use Ultegra SL.

Thanks.


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Ultegra SL works very nice no issues - The only issue with the bike is my seatpost - I got the Spec S-works carbon seatpost and it creaks, I believe where the post enters the frame, we have tried everything, I am changing the post and getting a Thomson Elite post - I have 2 bikes so I tried the specialized toupe saddle on my other bike and no creaks- I know it's the post causing the creaks. Other then that I love the bike and the SL group works great, every thing is SL except for the Front Der which is a Dura-ace. 
Enjoy your new ride


----------



## bostonbullit (Jun 12, 2009)

Here's my recently completed '08 Roubaix SL...picked up the module as a leftover sans seat post and my buddy helped me spec the rest and build it up (I'm a mountain biker so I didn't know a lot about road groups). I only have around 50mi on it so far, been busy and rainy around these parts. The sizing is based on chatting with some LBS folk and taking some measurements so I still need to get a proper fit done; I'll be setting that up shortly. Bike as pictured came in at 16lb 9oz but I've since added a (refurb) Garmin Edge 305 and a Fizik clip-in bag so it's a bit heavier now  

Frame/Cranks/Fork: '08 Specialized Roubaix SL S-Works Module (minus seatpost)
F Wheel: Custom laced Mavic Reflex clincher, 28h DT Swiss hub, DT Revolution spokes, alum nipples
R Wheel: Custom laced Mavic Reflex clincher, 28h Ultegra hub, DT Competition spokes, alum nipples
Cassette: Ultegra 6600 12-25
Tires: Michelin Pro3 Race 23c, Black/Gray 
Shifters: Ultegra 6600 SL
Brakes: Mavic SSC
F Der: Dura Ace
R Der: Ultegra 6600 SL
Seatpost: Thomson Masterpiece
Saddle: Fizik Antares, black/white
Stem: Thomson elite X2, 100mm, 10deg
Pedals: Shimano PD7810
Bar: 3T Ergosium Pro
Tape: Fizik Microtex, black
Cages: Bontrager plastic


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

Very Nice as well. Enjoy


----------



## DS1239622 (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice bikes..

How do you like the Thomson stem Bostonbullit?


----------



## bostonbullit (Jun 12, 2009)

Enjoy yours as well marckap! did you throw it on a fishscale by any chance? curious what it comes in at with the carbon post/stem/bars and Ultegra wheels. I'm a bit on the heavier side (one of the reasons I'm trying to put more miles on) so I went with metal in some strategic spots :-x

The Thomson stem is, like all things Thomson that I've seen, very nice. I was a bit leery of the 2 bolt setup but my buddy assures me that it's quite strong and as he builds bikes for a couple of different local companies, wrenches in the pits at the races, and is a machinist by trade I'm going to trust him on it. the scale read 143g with the bolts before we installed it and the fit and finish are beautiful. Some consider Thomson to be elitest and overpriced, I'm happy to pay a dollar or two more for a well made American part when I can.


----------



## gporras (Jul 27, 2009)

Really nice bikes fellows. How do you rate your riding experience on that Roubaix?

I come from mountain biking too and I really do not have a clue about what wheelset to choose. On craiglist there is a guy selling his S-Works Roubaix and he put a couple of Fulcrum Racing 5 and they look wonderful. 

Do you recommend those wheels? Are them better that Mavic Ksyrium Elite?


Thanks for the help and enjoy the ride.


----------



## marckap (Apr 12, 2008)

I cannot comment on the Fulcrum or the Elite's. Although I have the Mavic Kysium SSC's on my Cannondale Caad 7 and there a great riding wheelset. I do not think that the FUlcrums are well reviewed. Check them out on the Road bike review reviews.

I love the Roubaix ride nice and smooth.


----------



## bostonbullit (Jun 12, 2009)

can't comment on the wheels but my Roubaix is noticably smoother riding than my 02 Poprad (Reynolds 853 steel frame), and the poprad has 28 slicks on it while the Roubaix has 23s. you won't mistake it for a 7/7 suspension mountain bike or anything like that but it's a nice ride.


----------



## howitzer11 (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello, I have a 2008 Specialized S Works Roubaix with Sram Red and Roval wheels. The bike rides really smooth and it is super light as would be expected for a bike of this caliber and cost. So, I will mention the things that are not so smooth. Front shifting with the s works chain rings is down right poor or probably worse. The only other thing I noticed is it is not as quick as my other ride (seven elium sg). I guess you sacrifice some zip for comfort. All in all a pretty good bike for what it was intended a comfortable performance ride.


----------



## pgk (Jun 30, 2008)

marckap said:


> Ultegra SL works very nice no issues - The only issue with the bike is my seatpost - I got the Spec S-works carbon seatpost and it creaks, I believe where the post enters the frame, we have tried everything, I am changing the post and getting a Thomson Elite post - I have 2 bikes so I tried the specialized toupe saddle on my other bike and no creaks- I know it's the post causing the creaks. Other then that I love the bike and the SL group works great, every thing is SL except for the Front Der which is a Dura-ace.
> Enjoy your new ride


I have a 2008 Roubaix Expert that the seat post also creaked, I ended up putting anti-seeze compound on the post, and re- torqing. It was kind of strange intially the creak was still there after applying the anti sieze until I rode the bike a few miles. Hasn't creaked since. Nice bike by the way. I purchased my Roubaix with the triple and found that I didn't use the 30 ring much at all so I purchased a 7900 Dura-Ace about a month ago and installed it, along with a pair of Reynolds Assault wheel set. So far I'm a happy camper.
Get out and ride...


----------

